# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Can a calculated field do this?

## tails1

Hi,

Inside the attached file are 3 tabs, in the tab marketing it is the amalagmation of all marketing budgets, in tab magazines is the amalagmation of all magazine budgets.

In the overview tab you can see the red colour pivot tables I've added rows or columns to give me a running total of my budget.  Is there a way to do this in calculated fields?  
I feel like I'd need to add ablank column but can't see how to do this?  Am I just going about this the wrong way?

Last year each budget had it's own tab on a spreadsheet, it becomes a bit unruly, I thought pivot tables would solve this but it's proving a bit more tricky.

Thanks very much.

----------


## JeteMc

Just something to think about, it may be tidier to add the 2021 budget as a line item on each sheet and then refresh the pivot tables to include.
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## tails1

Thanks, It does look tidier but still not doing what I really want.  I'll play around some more there might be an answer as it would improve data entry speed if I had fewer tables.

Thanks for your help.

----------

